# 2004 Farm Pro Tractor 2420



## Jhenley (9 mo ago)

I am in the market of buying a good youth tractor to do garden work, I was wondering will This pull a one bottom turn plow to start my garden. I haven’t seen anything on YouTube about a 2004 Farm Pro Tractor 2420, pulling a one bottom Plow. I like the Compact tractor but will it do the garden work that I need. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Jhenley, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is the tractordata.com data sheet for a Farm Pro 2420 tractor. It will pull a single bottom plow. You might want to consider a PTO driven tiller to till your garden.



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/0/9/6098-farm-pro-2420.html


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Mini rotary tiller which we call this product as Junior Farm Pro rotary tiller Demo working To know more Mail us [email protected] | By SF Equipments | Facebook


170 views, 11 likes, 0 loves, 2 comments, 5 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from SF Equipments: Mini rotary tiller which we call this product as Junior Farm Pro rotary tiller Demo working To know more...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jhenley (9 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Jhenley, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Attached below is the tractordata.com data sheet for a Farm Pro 2420 tractor. It will pull a single bottom plow. You might want to consider a PTO driven tiller to till your garden.
> 
> ...





BigT said:


> Good Morning Jhenley, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Attached below is the tractordata.com data sheet for a Farm Pro 2420 tractor. It will pull a single bottom plow. You might want to consider a PTO driven tiller to till your garden.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Big T, do anyone know the negotiation peace for a use 2004 Farm Pro 2420 Tractor, with 280 hours. Any advice on buying this use Tractor Will be appreciated thanks,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First I'd try and find out why it only has 280 hr.s on it and it's pretty much 20 years old....That's either 14 hours a year, or it has been broke down for some time.
First thing I would do would be to research a few parts. Lots of sites sell parts for these, but when you check their inventory they seem to have aftermarket fan belts and a generic bits and bobs. 
Do a little research before you jump in too deep.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I know there are a number of owners of Chinese tractors, some of which are satisfied with their purchase. There is also another group who aren't. Those are the ones I meet. I don't work on may of these tractors, but every one of them has been, or soon was -- for sale. Why is that?


----------



## Jhenley (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> First I'd try and find out why it only has 280 hr.s on it and it's pretty much 20 years old....That's either 14 hours a year, or it has been broke down for some time.
> First thing I would do would be to research a few parts. Lots of sites sell parts for these, but when you check their inventory they seem to have aftermarket fan belts and a generic bits and bobs.
> Do a little research before you jump in too deep.


Thanks for your advice.


----------

